# logiciel pour création de newsletter



## beatleszecat (31 Août 2011)

salut !

je m'occupe d'une assoc et j'ai envie de créer une newletter pour diffuser quelques infos sur un mode sympa...
par contre, je suis pas un génie donc il me faut une solution assez facile à prendre en mains, pourriez vous me filer un coup de pomme ?

merci d'avance


----------



## iDomi (31 Août 2011)

Toi tu ne lis pas les infos de Mac Gé , c'est pas bien 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/214072/mail-designer-se-pointe-sur-le-mac-app-store

Y'a une version demo sur leur site 

http://www.equinux.com/us/products/maildesigner/index.html


----------



## veramac (6 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je viens d'acheter Mail designer ; l'utilisation est très simple par contre lorsque j'envoie la newsletter, certains de mes destinataires ne reçoivent que le texte sans les images ni même le disigner... 
Qu'un saurait-il me dire de quoi est-il question ?

Merci !


----------



## McFlan (8 Octobre 2011)

Il est question de compatibilité.
Créer une newsletter est un véritable casse-tête car le rendu dépend du client mail (Mail app, Outlook, ...), du site sur lequel on le consulte (hotmail, gmail, ...), de ses propres réglages (images masquées, fond masqués, balises désactivées, etc.). En plus avec les clients mobiles, rien ne s'est amélioré.

Habiller un mail est une mauvaise idée. Il vaut mieux se contenter d'envoyer un mail classique, avec des pièces-jointes classiques.

D'ailleurs, je vous fait observer qu'Apple se contente d'un habillage très léger : une feuille. Qu'elle s'affiche ou non, le résultat est quasi le même.


----------

